# MISSING OR STOLEN 13.2 approx 5yo black new forest gelding.



## shandy133 (31 January 2014)

<<<<<MISSING or SUSPECTED STOLEN>>>>>
 Was acting as a companion in a field near Billington/Eaton Bray LEIGHTON BUZARD, BEDS LU7.... Any information about this pony, good or bad please....
 Radar aka Pootoo
 13.2 approx 5yo black new forest gelding.
 Fabulous movement.
 3 white socks with small, narrow elongated star. Whorl either side of star above eye level
 Linear whorl on outside of leg above knee.
 Ermine mark on right hind coronary band.
 Two ermine marks on left hind coronary band. No microchip chip. I have his passport.... 07970126906
 I have also created a page for Pootoo... Please share and help us find him... https://www.facebook.com/missingpony?skip_nax_wizard=true
 Group.... https://www.facebook.com/groups/272112996277519/


----------



## OrangePepper (31 January 2014)

I would go to your local police station and advise them that your horse has been stolen from a field.  Ask for an incident number.
I would ask your friend were your horse is and if you do not get a satisfactory answer I would instruct a specialist equine solicitor to compel her in court to reveal were the horse is.
I would also get details of your horse reported to Horsewatch and also to the www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk web site


----------



## stormhorse (1 February 2014)

have you completed the form for the stolen horse register. you must have a crime ref no from the police first though.


----------



## Mince Pie (1 February 2014)

Contact Missing Horses On Loan, either on here or on Facebook


----------

